# Reapers new to me



## tropics (Mar 9, 2018)

Trying to grow S.C. Reapers from seed
Dried the seeds back in Oct. on a plastic dish,worked great made envelopes from coin wrappers.The peppers I got down in Ga. grower called the one Peach Reapers the rest were red Reapers,I started with the Peach 2/25/18 on a wet napkin in my desk draw






Peach Reaper 4 Seeds Started 2/25/18
Transferred to Cups 3/2/18
Plant started showing 3/7/18





Red Reaper 9 Seeds Started  3/2/18
Transferred to cups 8 out of 9 - 3/7/18 Reds starting to show 3/10/18
 used 7 cups 1 has 2 plants
Waiting for the Reds the one that is showing is a Peach Reaper
Checking to see if the florescent light is more beneficial





Will update with pics as they progress and more then likely asking questions
TIA Richie


----------



## dr k (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow it looks great so far. That double cup works really well. I can't  believe how quickly they germinated.  A few of mine miraculously popped at 21 days!? Are your fluorescent lights for plants?  It seems 14 hours a day as low as 6 inches from the cotelydon firsts leaves keeps them from getting gangly.


----------



## dr k (Mar 9, 2018)

Put them is a south facing window with a plant light.  Hot peppers like fast draining soil when the are in full stride so when transplanting after hardening them to outside pots etc. 1/3 sand, 1/3 peat moss or potting mix, and 1/3 potting soil all mixed up. Let them wilt a little then water when in pots.


----------



## tropics (Mar 9, 2018)

dr k said:


> Wow it looks great so far. That double cup works really well. I can't  believe how quickly they germinated.  A few of mine miraculously popped at 21 days!? Are your fluorescent lights for plants?  It seems 14 hours a day as low as 6 inches from the cotelydon firsts leaves keeps them from getting gangly.


Plain florescent maybe 12" above the plant room is fairly warm so I don't need the heat.I been u tubing and the plain bulb works according to some growers.I had 4 out of 4 on the Peach & 8 out of 9 on the Red.PM me your address as soon as I see a break in the weather I will ship some seeds
Richie


----------



## Laftpig (Mar 9, 2018)

Good luck with those peppers. I grew several last year and they look beautiful when the peppers develop. Make sure you stake them as the main stalk is very fragile even though to looks rugged. I had several snap off at the base during a wind storm. That aside, in my opinion, they are worthless as they are so so so hot you can’t really do anything with them.


----------



## dr k (Mar 9, 2018)

Laftpig said:


> Good luck with those peppers. I grew several last year and they look beautiful when the peppers develop. Make sure you stake them as the main stalk is very fragile even though to looks rugged. I had several snap off at the base during a wind storm. That aside, in my opinion, they are worthless as they are so so so hot you can’t really do anything with them.


i give a lot away and dehydrate and grind to powder (outside.) 1/4 teaspoon for an entire pizza.  There are many locals that take one but probably stare at it till it rots.lol


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 9, 2018)

dr k said:


> i give a lot away and dehydrate and grind to powder (outside.) 1/4 teaspoon for an entire pizza.  There are many locals that take one but probably stare at it till it rots.lol



That's probably because they're ascared of them. :eek:


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 9, 2018)

I grew Ghost peppers a couple of years ago. I ate a small piece with no seeds or rib. For the next 20 minutes, it felt like someone was going to town on the back of my throat with a wire wheel heated by a blowtorch. The bag of dried chili’s is still sitting in the pantry.


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2018)

dr k said:


> Put them is a south facing window with a plant light.  Hot peppers like fast draining soil when the are in full stride so when transplanting after hardening them to outside pots etc. 1/3 sand, 1/3 peat moss or potting mix, and 1/3 potting soil all mixed up. Let them wilt a little then water when in pots.



Kurt I don't have any south facing windows in a warm room.Picked up a full spectrum light it is about 18" above them





Richie


----------



## dr k (Mar 13, 2018)

tropics said:


> Kurt I don't have any south facing windows in a warm room.Picked up a full spectrum light it is about 18" above them
> View attachment 357209
> 
> Richie


That's my set up as well.  I don't have a south facing window.


----------



## tropics (Mar 21, 2018)

Found the pics of the peppers





Decided to cut down to 10 plants also move every thing into 3 oz. cups most of them have 4 leaves now





Close up





Richie


----------



## dr k (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks like you have an assortment of ripe peppers.  The plants look good.


----------



## tropics (Mar 21, 2018)

dr k said:


> Looks like you have an assortment of ripe peppers.  The plants look good.



Kurt the peach colored one in the back is what I took the seeds from for the Plant that is in the close up only 2 weeks old.
Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 21, 2018)

Looking good so far!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 21, 2018)

Ha whenever I see Reapers I immediately think Commander Shepard. I'm glad that your reapers are not here to wipe out all intelligent life to make way for the next cycle lol. Mass Effect humor :)

George


----------



## tropics (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey guy's thanks I hope that this turns out some good Pepper Sauce 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 4, 2018)

Plants are 1 month old 





Close up





They like the 3 oz cups


----------



## tropics (Apr 15, 2018)

As of today they are getting bigger


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 15, 2018)

tropics said:


> As of today they are getting bigger
> View attachment 360683



That is awesome my friend, I need to try this!


----------



## dr k (Apr 15, 2018)

Getting big. I need to get mine potted.  But maybe snow next weekend.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 15, 2018)

Those are doing great . I can't get my bell peppers to take off . Only about 1 1/2 tall .


----------



## tropics (Apr 15, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is awesome my friend, I need to try this!



Justin I could mail you some seeds if you want.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 15, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Those are doing great . I can't get my bell peppers to take off . Only about 1 1/2 tall .


You have to abuse them like I did LOL,will probably put them in large cups next week.I have some roots sticking out the bottoms
Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 25, 2018)

I repotted to the 16 oz. cups 4/16/18 because I had a lot of roots coming out the bottom.






Used the small cup inside the big one for filling an placing the plant in





transplanted


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 25, 2018)

Those look great Richie. Kevin (Foamheart) gave me seeds from plants his father... maybe grandfather gave him.  Louisiana Reds. Delicious! 
I’m on my own 3rd generation now and all my kids have them as well.
Like! B


----------



## dr k (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice!  They'll be outside soon.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 10, 2018)

Ghost pepper is as hot as I need. Lots of bite(for me anyway), but can still taste the flavor.

Pepper eating isn't a "prove you're man enough" thing to me.

Not insinuating anyone here does, but I know you know what I mean!

Good luck with the Reapers!


----------



## tropics (May 11, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> Ghost pepper is as hot as I need. Lots of bite(for me anyway), but can still taste the flavor.
> 
> Pepper eating isn't a "prove you're man enough" thing to me.
> 
> ...



Bill I will nor be eating these off the plant.My intent is to make a hot sauce that is tasty.
Richie


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 12, 2018)

I really want to try a hot sauce. Tips for a beginner welcome!


----------



## bdskelly (May 12, 2018)

So a friend sent me some seeds which I planted in starter pots last weekend.  I could taste these things just by briefly handling the seeds and getting oil on my fingers! Gloves are recommended!
This should be fun! B


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> I really want to try a hot sauce. Tips for a beginner welcome!


Bill I sent you a link for making sauce
Richie


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> So a friend sent me some seeds which I planted in starter pots last weekend.  I could taste these things just by briefly handling the seeds and getting oil on my fingers! Gloves are recommended!
> This should be fun! B


I was tempted to taste one of the seeds,but after rubbing my lips I decided it would be a bad idea LOL
Richie
Are they growing yet?


----------



## bdskelly (May 12, 2018)

tropics said:


> I was tempted to taste one of the seeds,but after rubbing my lips I decided it would be a bad idea LOL
> Richie
> Are they growing yet?


LOL these babies deserve your respect! 
They were planted last Saturday in one of those cheap little green houses with the discs that expand when you add a few cups of water. I have good luck with those. Placed in the window. It’s been sunny and warm. Already seeing tiny sprouts on a few.  It will be a number of weeks before I plant them outside. 
Foamheart peppers are planted now along with basil . Lots and lots of basil. Thanks again Richie. This is going to be interesting. B


----------



## bluewhisper (May 12, 2018)

I'm taking a try at growing ghost peppers for the first time this year. I planted my pepper patch last week, and the potatoes are looking green and happy.

I was very lucky to know a guy who grew a field of peppers in Indiana for years. He opened his field for people to glean at the end of the season, and that has turned into a major camping event.

That's my pocket knife at 3:47



He has since quit the hot sauce biz but the annual event lives on.

"Four words: Thank You Jim Campbell" - that's me.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 12, 2018)

tropics said:


> Bill I sent you a link for making sauce
> Richie



Got It! Thanks!


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> I'm taking a try at growing ghost peppers for the first time this year. I planted my pepper patch last week, and the potatoes are looking green and happy.
> 
> I was very lucky to know a guy who grew a field of peppers in Indiana for years. He opened his field for people to glean at the end of the season, and that has turned into a major camping event.
> 
> ...




Jim nice videos 
Richie


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> LOL these babies deserve your respect!
> They were planted last Saturday in one of those cheap little green houses with the discs that expand when you add a few cups of water. I have good luck with those. Placed in the window. It’s been sunny and warm. Already seeing tiny sprouts on a few.  It will be a number of weeks before I plant them outside.
> Foamheart peppers are planted now along with basil . Lots and lots of basil. Thanks again Richie. This is going to be interesting. B



My plants are big enough just waiting on the weather to warm up a bit.Bought some pickling cukes an basil they are planted,will try to get some Brussels Sprouts maybe 1 Tomato plant.
Richie


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 13, 2018)

Great video link you gave me! Can't wait to try it!
just ordered some mason jar airlocks.
will use store bought peppers for my first try, but hope to use the serranos, cayenne, habanero and jalepeno I started.
Thanks again.


----------



## tropics (May 13, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> Great video link you gave me! Can't wait to try it!
> just ordered some mason jar airlocks.
> will use store bought peppers for my first try, but hope to use the serranos, cayenne, habanero and jalepeno I started.
> Thanks again.



I did a Habanero , Thai Birds eye with some sweet peppers it taste great,I lost most of the pulp to a cheap blender,so it is not hot.
I have a Habanero,Jalapeno going now





Richie


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 13, 2018)

Looks outstanding. I'll keep you posted on my attempts.


----------



## dr k (May 13, 2018)

tropics said:


> My plants are big enough just waiting on the weather to warm up a bit.Bought some pickling cukes an basil they are planted,will try to get some Brussels Sprouts maybe 1 Tomato plant.
> Richie


I didn't slowly harden the choc habs from the plant light over the winter and they got sun burned but are fine. You may have to keep them outside in the shade a few days then an hour in the sun a couple days, then two hours etc.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 16, 2018)

I'm jumping right in on making this.

I received my silicone fermentation lids, glass weights for wide mouth jars and squeeze bottles today.

Have habernero, jalepeno, serrano, bell pepper, onion and garlic.

Starting ASAP.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> I'm jumping right in on making this.
> 
> I received my silicone fermentation lids, glass weights for wide mouth jars and squeeze bottles today.
> 
> ...


I will probably make my sauce on Monday only 18 day ferment 
Richie


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 17, 2018)

Sounds great


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 17, 2018)

What I used (for no particular reason):
4 Red Bell Peppers
4 Habanero Peppers
12 Jalepeno Peppers
15 Serrano Peppers
1 Red Onion
Garlic

Mixed a 3% salt solution, poured over the diced ingedients, glass weight on top.

What do you recommend - in refrigerator fermentation, or outside?

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> What I used (for no particular reason):
> 4 Red Bell Peppers
> 4 Habanero Peppers
> 12 Jalepeno Peppers
> ...


I ferment outside the fridge,mine are in a small cooler they do give off an odor.
Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (May 18, 2018)

My peppers are in and looking happy, now I watch and wait. Right now we have the perfect on-and-off rain and sun episodes, Weather for Young Plants.

I filled the last two spots yesterday, one was "lunchbox red" which resembles a jalapeno but it's supposed to be a sweet snacking pepper good for salads. Never tried that one.


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2018)

Thinking about pruning these before taking them outside.
Any of you guys that have grown peppers what do you think,trim now or later?











Richie


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> My peppers are in and looking happy, now I watch and wait. Right now we have the perfect on-and-off rain and sun episodes, Weather for Young Plants.
> 
> I filled the last two spots yesterday, one was "lunchbox red" which resembles a jalapeno but it's supposed to be a sweet snacking pepper good for salads. Never tried that one.



BW You must have posted while I was typing didn't see it.Mostly rain here staying in the low 50s at night.
When do you prune your plants?
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (May 19, 2018)

Don't know about pruning , but you did a great job on those .


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Don't know about pruning , but you did a great job on those .


Thanks I hope they survive the trimming.Watched a few u tube videos an they all agree to prune them now.
Richie


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

All trimmed


----------



## bdskelly (May 19, 2018)

Big leafs for pepper plants Richie. I’ve got nubbins sprouting this week! Dang brother Inlaw is already asking for some! LOL B


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Big leafs for pepper plants Richie. I’ve got nubbins sprouting this week! Dang brother Inlaw is already asking for some! LOL B



All of the Reaper Plants I have seen have big leaves,I will hold these for at least another week before taking them out,if they survive the hair cut LOL
Richie


----------



## blackwrx04 (May 29, 2018)

Saw that people where posting pic of there reaper peppers. So I thought I would join in on this one. This one is from this year, still trying to get my older one to grow it didnt like the winter at all.


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2018)

blackwrx04 said:


> Saw that people where posting pic of there reaper peppers. So I thought I would join in on this one. This one is from this year, still trying to get my older one to grow it didnt like the winter at all.


How long ago did you plant that? I am getting ready to take mine outside,new leaves are starting to branch out.
Richie


----------



## blackwrx04 (May 29, 2018)

The small one I planted mothers day. Along with habanero, ghost and Chipotle peppers.


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2018)

That plant in the 5 gal bucket is only 2 weeks old?
Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (May 29, 2018)

I'm waiting to see what the growth habit of these ghosts will be. So far, they're the smallest plants in the patch even though they do look pert and happy.


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> I'm waiting to see what the growth habit of these ghosts will be. So far, they're the smallest plants in the patch even though they do look pert and happy.



I've never seen a ghost pepper plant These Reapers have some large leaves if I didn't take the seeds out myself I would be leery


----------



## blackwrx04 (May 29, 2018)

It was started in a green house. No I didn't start it in the 5 gallon bucket. It was probably 3 inches tall once I put it in there.


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2018)

You are saying it is only 2 weeks old 
Richie


----------



## tropics (May 30, 2018)

Plants are getting weathered outside now.
Since the cutting they are sprouting new stems












Going to pot 2 of them


----------



## blackwrx04 (May 30, 2018)

tropics said:


> You are saying it is only 2 weeks old
> Richie


No sorry its been in the bucket for two months was in the green house at the start of Jan. Sorry about the confusion


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2018)

blackwrx04 said:


> No sorry its been in the bucket for two months was in the green house at the start of Jan. Sorry about the confusion



Thank you I was about to ask were you live and can I borrow some of that soil. LOL
Richie


----------



## blackwrx04 (Jun 1, 2018)

tropics said:


> Thank you I was about to ask were you live and can I borrow some of that soil. LOL
> Richie


The plant i have from last year is about 3 feet tall and the leaves on it are very small. I am trying to figure out what is going on with that plant.


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2018)

I have 1 plant that is still in the 3 oz. cup Dwarfed It looks great I trimmed it when I did the others.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 4, 2018)

tropics said:


> I have 1 plant that is still in the 3 oz. cup Dwarfed It looks great I trimmed it when I did the others.
> Richie


I moved the small one to a bigger cup last week,growing nicely.





This looks better then the ones outside.
Richie


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 5, 2018)

I thought you folks would enjoy this photo. I took it today at Epcot. (Took the grandkids for a Disney vacation.)
 I had no idea that the Reaper plant could grow into a bush. Quite the novelty.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah ,,, but did they start them from seed ?


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll just have to trim mine more often. 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Yeah ,,, but did they start them from seed ?



Going to transplant 4 into my garden today,have 2 in pots already
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2018)

B I know you are going to be a good Grandpa and fence them reapers in LOL
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 6, 2018)

Any update ?


----------



## tropics (Jul 11, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Any update ?


Starting to Bud 





Potted plants only garden not showing any Buds yet





Garden plants growing nicely


----------



## tropics (Jul 24, 2018)

First Pepper showing.
Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 24, 2018)

Woohoo!


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2018)

Just came home from Mass. took some pics with my cell phone.
Potted plants with a lot of peppers




















Garden plants getting big a few peppers showing





Looks like I may have enough for some Hot Sauce
Richie


----------



## dr k (Aug 9, 2018)

You'll have peppers for lots of hot sauce.   They'll be lit up like red bulb Xmas trees before you know it. I have cut the tops off the first three large Chocolate Habaneros fruits to havest seeds and eat the on pizza. I have given several away but need to make three slits in each and dehydrate over night in the garage this weekend from the thirty just picked.  Usually when the plant is full of fruit the plant stops blooming but these two plants are perpetual pepper producers. I'll put up picks on the Overwintering thread.


----------



## tropics (Aug 13, 2018)

dr k said:


> You'll have peppers for lots of hot sauce.   They'll be lit up like red bulb Xmas trees before you know it. I have cut the tops off the first three large Chocolate Habaneros fruits to havest seeds and eat the on pizza. I have given several away but need to make three slits in each and dehydrate over night in the garage this weekend from the thirty just picked.  Usually when the plant is full of fruit the plant stops blooming but these two plants are perpetual pepper producers. I'll put up picks on the Overwintering thread.



First Red showed up this morning,they must change color at night.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 13, 2018)

Nice . So you harvest seeds and save for next year ?


----------



## tropics (Aug 14, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . So you harvest seeds and save for next year ?


I'll wait a bit to pick them,I will be saving some seeds the ones I have from last year, will probably still be good next season.


----------



## zachd (Aug 14, 2018)

Man I am jealous with the late winter here I ran out of time to plant the pepper garden this year :mad: I got as far as getting the bed tilled and that was all booooo I guess next year


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2018)

Peppers are looking good may start a hot sauce tomorrow.Have a Habanero/Birds eye blend to make today.











Lots of peppers on the plants in the garden now
Richie


----------



## dr k (Aug 25, 2018)

I made a hot sauce after smoking 20 halved choc habs for 4 hours. Smoking whistle: over a cup or so ACV.  Used a little to puree habs and add to the rest of the ACV, 46 oz. Jug of V8, 1T onion powder, 1T garlic powder, salt if needed, simmer 2 hours to get your consistancy.


----------



## tropics (Aug 26, 2018)

I didn't get to make my sauce yesterday & there is only 3 real ripe reds.
Richie


----------



## Xendau (Aug 31, 2018)

Update? I have a Carolina Reaper plant I bought online growing. Need to transplant it to a larger pot. I have some Ají caballero ("gentleman pepper") or Pique Pepper Plants starting off too...


----------



## tropics (Sep 1, 2018)

I made my Habanero Hot Sauce yesterday
half gallon all bottled up


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2018)

Awesome . Is there another thread with the how you did it ? I have a plant full of tabasco I need to do something with .


----------



## tropics (Sep 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome . Is there another thread with the how you did it ? I have a plant full of tabasco I need to do something with .



I didn't make a thread here is one same as what I do 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/lacto-fermented-hot-sauce-stage-1.278735/
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks , I was watching that  thread also.


----------



## dr k (Sep 1, 2018)

tropics said:


> I made my Habanero Hot Sauce yesterday
> half gallon all bottled up
> View attachment 375115


It looks good!


----------



## tropics (Sep 2, 2018)

dr k said:


> It looks good!



Kurt Thanks we tasted one of the Reapers yesterday they are tasty & hot but not as bad as I thought they would be.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2018)

These plants are over 5 foot tall starting to see a lot of peppers getting ripe


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice job on those .


----------



## Xendau (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice looking plants! What type of fertilizer do you use? I have Carolina Reaper, Peach Reaper, Spicy Lemon Drops, Purple Jalapenos and a whole host of other seeds to start. I know its late, but its southern California. I should be fine. Ill post the list of peppers Im growing


----------



## dr k (Sep 19, 2018)

Wow!  Nice hedge!


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Nice job on those .



if you ever want some seeds let me know,I am thinking of smoking and dehydrating some today.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2018)

Xendau said:


> Nice looking plants! What type of fertilizer do you use? I have Carolina Reaper, Peach Reaper, Spicy Lemon Drops, Purple Jalapenos and a whole host of other seeds to start. I know its late, but its southern California. I should be fine. Ill post the list of peppers Im growing



I didn't do much feeding gave some coffee grinds and Epsom salt.I did give some plant an veg pellet type.The plants that were marked as Peach are only giving me red peppers.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2018)

dr k said:


> Wow!  Nice hedge!



Kurt thanks any recommendations for smoke flavor.
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 20, 2018)

Richie, Nice peppers but I think they are out of my "comfort" range as far as heat goes ! :)


----------



## dr k (Sep 20, 2018)

tropics said:


> Kurt thanks any recommendations for smoke flavor.
> Richie


I've been putting Qmatz on a rack in my Mes so the peppers don't fall through (80-100 peppers at a time) cut the stem off and halve them with the seeds and smoke with a full tray of Pecan sawdust for light smoke. I collect as many as possible and when the first picked start to get softer then smoke/dehydrate. It would be nice to load the smoker but  batches of about 100  is as many as I can collect before needing to dry.  I'm not sure how long the full tray smokes but the total duration is 16+ hours overnight at 150° like a dehydrator. Till I get to them. I weighed 40 dehydrated pieces (20) peppers at 13.4 gms. So i have an idea of fresh vs. dehydrated for hot sauce etc. after making powder. I definitetly remember to wear a surgical glove on the pepper holding hand and grind to a powder outside with my back to the wind.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 20, 2018)

tropics said:


> if you ever want some seeds let me know,I am thinking of smoking and dehydrating some today.
> Richie


I just might take you up on that . 
I've had peppers in my mes 30 for 2 days now . Bell peppers , jalapenos , Poblano and a sweet salad pepper . I like to mild mix for some things . The small ones are done , the bells are getting close . I didn't smoke this batch , the next one I will so I have both . 
I see Kurt posted while I was typing , I do almost the same thing , but I leave them whole and slit one side open , leave seeds in .


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Nice peppers but I think they are out of my "comfort" range as far as heat goes ! :)


CM They are hot but you can make a great sauce and it is a tasty pepper sauce I practiced with Habs.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2018)

dr k said:


> I've been putting Qmatz on a rack in my Mes so the peppers don't fall through (80-100 peppers at a time) cut the stem off and halve them with the seeds and smoke with a full tray of Pecan sawdust for light smoke. I collect as many as possible and when the first picked start to get softer then smoke/dehydrate. It would be nice to load the smoker but  batches of about 100  is as many as I can collect before needing to dry.  I'm not sure how long the full tray smokes but the total duration is 16+ hours overnight at 150° like a dehydrator. Till I get to them. I weighed 40 dehydrated pieces (20) peppers at 13.4 gms. So i have an idea of fresh vs. dehydrated for hot sauce etc. after making powder. I definitetly remember to wear a surgical glove on the pepper holding hand and grind to a powder outside with my back to the wind.


Kurt Thanks I have Pecan pellets and a mail box mod.Thanks for the like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I just might take you up on that .
> I've had peppers in my mes 30 for 2 days now . Bell peppers , jalapenos , Poblano and a sweet salad pepper . I like to mild mix for some things . The small ones are done , the bells are getting close . I didn't smoke this batch , the next one I will so I have both .
> I see Kurt posted while I was typing , I do almost the same thing , but I leave them whole and slit one side open , leave seeds in .



I will be collecting some seeds today,so any time you want PM me.I thought about just slitting them open also.
Richie


----------



## Xendau (Sep 20, 2018)

tropics said:


> I didn't do much feeding gave some coffee grinds and Epsom salt.I did give some plant an veg pellet type.The plants that were marked as Peach are only giving me red peppers.
> Richie



These are the seeds I mentioned. I am starting 3 or 4 of each of these this weekend.








How is the heat on your Reapers? I have some dried one's I bought that are insane.


----------



## dr k (Sep 20, 2018)

Xendau said:


> These are the seeds I mentioned. I am starting 3 or 4 of each of these this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 376575
> 
> ...


I turned many Lemon Drop peppers into dust at the end of last season to store. Those were described to be 2xs the heat of Jalapeño and slight citrus flavor. Great in salsa and store bought pickles.


----------



## tropics (Sep 22, 2018)

dr k said:


> I turned many Lemon Drop peppers into dust at the end of last season to store. Those were described to be 2xs the heat of Jalapeño and slight citrus flavor. Great in salsa and store bought pickles.



Next year I will try a different pepper.I like how the Hab sauce taste
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 22, 2018)

I saw you mentioned using coffee grounds . I did a test . I put grounds on half and left the rest alone . the ones with coffee grounds went crazy . Almost 5 foot tall and heavy yield . I just keep putting them in the smoker to dry out . Works great .


----------



## dr k (Sep 22, 2018)

Coffee grounds are high in nitrogen and drop the ph especially with potted plant soil that becomes alkaline with watering and nutrient uptake etc. There can be high nitrogen in soil but the lack of magnesium gets the plant stuck and there is no uptake of nitrogen and the leaves turn a pale yellowish green. So 1C epsom salt/gallon of water every month or every other month  works great.


----------



## tropics (Sep 23, 2018)

dr k said:


> Coffee grounds are high in nitrogen and drop the ph especially with potted plant soil that becomes alkaline with watering and nutrient uptake etc. There can be high nitrogen in soil but the lack of magnesium gets the plant stuck and there is no uptake of nitrogen and the leaves turn a pale yellowish green. So 1C epsom salt/gallon of water every month or every other month  works great.



I used both guess that helped my plants.Looks like the growing season is coming to an end,what to do with all them green peppers?
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 23, 2018)

tropics said:


> what to do with all them green peppers?


Throw them on the smoker and dry them out .


----------



## Xendau (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice guys! Season is coming to an end, but I'm starting seeds now.

Just going to invest time rotating them indoor and outdoor. I'll keep them in pots until spring. 

But with it being southern California... it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## tropics (Sep 23, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Throw them on the smoker and dry them out .
> View attachment 376783


Just ravaged the potted plants in the smoker to dry.have a lot of ripe on the planted plants will smoke whats left also.

Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 23, 2018)

I got the same thing goin on . My coffee grounds plant still puttin out strong . I thought the rest were done . Cool weather has them all in flowers again . I'm just going to keep drying them out . The ones in the pic I posted are not smoked . The 30 is so seasoned they come out just right . Good color and a hint of smoke .


----------



## tropics (Sep 26, 2018)

Got the peppers into the smoker on Sunday around noon time shut them off at 5:00 A.M. Monday
MES 40 was set at 155°F





Will try to make dust out of them





Richie

This is the fertilizer I used


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2018)

Those look good , dried pretty fast .


----------



## tropics (Sep 26, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Those look good , dried pretty fast .



My MES 40 runs hot all the time,20 to 40 degrees off I didn't bother setting up my backup probe.
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 26, 2018)

Looks great Richie.

Wonder if I can grow peppers in my house through the winter?


----------



## tropics (Sep 26, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Richie.
> 
> Wonder if I can grow peppers in my house through the winter?



Adam if it is a Green House yes.Super hots need a lot of sun light.Next year I think I will try Habanero Peppers I have been making a great tasting sauce with them.
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a small green house.  I probly cant find seeds now to try it.  LOL


----------



## tropics (Sep 26, 2018)

c farmer said:


> I have a small green house.  I probly cant find seeds now to try it.  LOL


PM me your address if you want some Reaper seeds.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2018)

Pulled 8 quarts of ripe peppers 






Took 28 hours to dry in the smoker





Dry yield was 8 cups 





Saved some for the freezer in case my sauce comes out good
Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 15, 2018)

I have to pick mine this morning. I work noon to 8:00 PM and it's going to freeze tonight.

I'll be out there on all fours in the rain before the temperature drops by 30 degrees.

I WANT MY SUMMER BACK and I really miss the daylight hours.


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> I have to pick mine this morning. I work noon to 8:00 PM and it's going to freeze tonight.
> 
> I'll be out there on all fours in the rain before the temperature drops by 30 degrees.
> 
> I WANT MY SUMMER BACK and I really miss the daylight hours.



Not going to freeze here yet,I still have a lot of green ones on the plants.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2018)

My Dwarf Plant was ready to flower 










Plant is heading to the recycle yard tomorrow 
Reapers are just to hot for me I have a sauce fermenting an hope it isn't to hot
Richie


----------

